# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Problemas

## Nuno Vidrago

- Boas:

- Tenho um problema aqui no forum q gostava q me ajudassem a resolver.

- Sempre q recebo mensagens privadas aparece no ecrã "Activar o controlo active x desta página"  :Admirado:  . Quando carrego "OK" a página vai abaixo. Só com muita insistência lá consigo vêr as mp. Depois quando vejo todas as mp já n acontece isso

- Se possivel, tentem ajudar-me. :SbOk:

----------


## Mario Ferreira

Outro
acontece me o mesmo, precisamente o mesmo, so na tinha reparado que era quando recebia msg privadas , mas agora vendo bem é isso mesmo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Tem a ver com o nivel de segurança instalado no Navegador que cada um usa.

O alerta de aviso de mensagem privada necessita do Active X control activado em modo atomático.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tambem tenho tido o mesmo problema  :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

no menu do internet explorer vão a Ferramentas > Opções de internet > Segurança > Personalizar nível....
...depois é irem testando, mandem por exemplo mp's uns aos outros  :yb624:   :yb624: 

PS - Roberto, o teu deve ser em inglês, mas acho que dá para chegar lá.... :Whistle:

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

> no menu do internet explorer vão a Ferramentas > Opções de internet > Segurança > Personalizar nível....



- É mesmo isso, depois põe-se o direct x no automático, como disse o Júlio  :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------

